# Tivo Premiere with lifetime, 3 yr warranty - Direct from Tivo



## DanielTB80 (Nov 27, 2006)

This box will ship directly from Tivo and will be using the upgrade rights for an existing Tivo box.

Here are your prices.

Premiere, w/ lifetime, no Warranty - $555
Premiere, w/ lifetime, 2 year warranty - $585
Premiere, w/ lifetime, 3 year warranty - $595.

Premiere XL, w/ lifetime, no Warranty - $750
Premiere XL, w/ lifetime, 2 year warranty - $785
Premiere XL, w/ lifetime, 3 year warranty - $795.


----------

